# Some help with Lake Garda please!!



## spence (May 25, 2008)

We are crossing the channel on 20th June to watch some golf on the Saturday at Lumbres. I was planning on driving though France, Germany, Belgium over the 2 weeks but after reading info on Garda it is looking like we may drive down to Garda for 7 nights giving us a nice break as well as some scenery through the Alps. We would have a a couple of stops on the way as well as on the way back as we have a young son so we would be there around 23rd - 30th.
Is this holiday time for the Italians / Germans or would this be just the right time. The sat nav estimates 12 hours driving time from Calais! is this realistic?
Is there routes to avoid with a 6.5m, 3.5 tonne MH?
Spence


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calais to Garda*

Calais to Garda is 750 miles - with a vairety of routes, all plus or minus 10 miles on this. Avoiding as many tolls as possible....

Calais, Dunkerqu, Ostend, Brussels, Arlon, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg (tolls Metz to Strasbourg = 18 euro approx) then Mulhouse, Basle (Switzerland - motorway pass needed - 40 SFR). On then following signs to Lucerne, St Gotthard Tunnel and Chiasso. Finally signs for Milan and Venice. The tolls in Italy cost about 15 euro in total.

You can go totally toll free - see the Italy touring section and a load of my different routes, all tried and tested.

12 hours - yes possible - but only through the night from my experience. Could do it in 15 hours with a coach, with absolute minimum stops and all motorway. During the day however......allow a 15 minute wait at the Swiss border for example as the staff hand out the toll stickers and the motorists have no money ready!

My suggestion is an overnight stop - so from home to Dover - Calais and maybe as far as Luxembourg (250 miles from Calais approx) and then a nother 500 to Garda.

I have two stops - home to Calais - sleep on the docks, and then on to the Alsace for a night - 400 miles. Day three is for Garda - 350 miles.

Russell

Edited to provide more accurate toll costs


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Spence, 

We are going to Lake Garda just after your proposed trip. My googling suggests that it will still be medium rather than high season when you are there, with slightly lower campsite prices. 


SD


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 

We are leaving on the 20th for Garda going via Ghent and Switzerland ( to visit friends & family) and going to arrive at Bella Italia campsite on the 30th March, so if you see us come over for a chat 

I agree it is low'ish season for most Italians.

John


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have contacted Butterfly camp site via the ACSI web site and have had this reply. :? 

Gentile Signore,

grazie per la Sua e-mail, La informiamo che le piazzole vengono prenotate solo per un soggiorno minimo di 14 notti, per periodi inferiori anche una sola notte è possibile presentarsi in campeggio senza prenotazione.

In allegato Le inviamo il nostro listino prezzi 2009.

Per ulteriori informazioni rimaniamo a Sua disposizione.

Distinti saluti
Anna
Camping Butterfly

I believe they are telling me that I can only book for a 14 nights. Any less i just turn up and hope there is a pitch.

Does anybody know if this is because it is with ACSI or they think I want a mobile home although I have stated camper?

Any help would be great as this is a site we would like to stay at.

Steve


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao, the message you have received is telling you that they only reserve pitches for stays of 14 nights or more. They say just turn up and a pitch will be allocated. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. My only concern is that it is a long way to drive and find they may not have a pitch available. Is it sensible to email them when I leave the UK and let them know when i will arrive as I would like to stay for 7 days?

Thanks

Spence


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Butterfly*

Hi

I prebooked at Butterfly and so did Doug - (Carper). I took Doug's deposit with me and paid it for him.

Russell

Send an email again and ask for Peter. He speak perfect English - well, he would do as he is a Dutchman.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

As Russell has said, he was kind enough to take our deposit to Garda for us. I had booked it for 7 nights, and had done this through the sites website.

We arrived 3 days early, which was not a problem as they had plenty of room. We ended up staying for 2 weeks, and were only charged the ACSI rate of €14 a night(Which was a lot less than we were quoted). There was an uplift on the price whilst our daughters were with us, but not much.

I found that everyone on the reception spoke perfect English, and were really helpful when my fuel line split just as i was leaving  

If i needed to stay there again, i would ring them this time and not bother with the email.

Doug


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried to get in Butterfly last June without booking. It was full except one crappy little patch right opposite the restaurant. It seemed overcrowded and cramped to me on being driven to inspect the patch via their golf buggy. We went to the site behind them at their suggestion and it was quite spacious, on the lakeside with access, although extremely wet and muddy after the storms for 4 days prev.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi Hampshireman

Do you remember the name of the site? I saw one adjacent to Butterfly and thought "mmmm, I'll have a bit of that" but it was closed in March and early April when I was there.

Russell


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Soirry Russell not at moment as away from records of trip. I think I entered it on the sites list in MHF. It is round the back of Butterfly, but next door if you see what I mean. You come out of the entrance to B/fly and then do a left. It's a big site.

Yes - del Garda, I did enter it as I did with all my trip.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Here is an update. Looking forward to it already.

Thanks for the info Russell.

_Dear Mr.

Our excuse for our first response but this was a mistake. Of course we can offer you a pitch in the requested period.

Included you can find our pricelist of 2009.

We are looking forward for your confirmation and ask you kindly to fill in the attached reservation form when you would like to accept our offer.

For further information we stay at your disposal.

Kind regards,
Camping Butterfly,
Peter_


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peter @ Butterfly*

Hi

It's not what you know, it's who you know! 8O  :?  :x :evil: :roll: :wink: 

Russell


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Calais to Garda*



Rapide561 said:


> Calais, Dunkerqu, Ostend, Brussels, Arlon, Luxembourg, Metz, Strasbourg (tolls Metz to Strasbourg = 6 euro approx) then Mulhouse, Basle (Switzerland - motorway pass needed - 40 SFR)....
> Russell


Good route, but just want to point out for anyone considering this that the toll from Metz to Strasbourg is now a total of €18.60.
The Swiss vignette is still 40 SFR.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

I have edited the routing with more up to date toll costs.

Also, for anyone interested in French tolls, have a read of this...

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69789-email.html


----------

